# Packing out a boot



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

no

10char


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

yes, wear your liner around the house with no boot, i realized its kinda hard to break in a liner when your next layer is a hard shell of leather


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

liners are fairly flexible and most are heat moldable. Just wear the whole boot everywhere..


----------



## rustyb99 (Dec 2, 2009)

what i have done to help pack out a boot is just to wear it around the house. even went as far as wearing them one day to shovel snow around my house. It helped break them in a bit and get them accustomed to my feet. also helps doing this at the beginning of the season after they have been sitting in my closet for the summer.


----------



## FacePlanter (Apr 15, 2009)

I wore mine around the house for an hour or so at a time
for a few days with a couple pairs of thicker socks. 
And heat molding too. Some boots don't really pack
out as much as before; check with the manufacturer.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I would e-mail or call Tabitha Stevens...She packed out pretty quick!


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

My dude has this done in November at the sports shop on the mountain, he said it worked for him. Here's what the shop did for him:

1. Heated up the liners
2. My dude first put on a thin liner sock, then a toe cap, then his boarding socks
3. Put the boots on, then tightened and cinched the boots till they could be cinched no more (not comfortable)
4. He walked around in them and stayed in them for 20 min.

The warming of the liners helped them expand a bit, and the toe cap and cinching was supposed to pack out the toe and help mold the liners to his feet. The guy in the shop that did this was for sure a reputable and well-respected guy on the mountain, otherwise my dude would probably have been a little more hesitant about doing this. Anyway, can not attest to whether or not this is an appropriate method, or if it will work for you, but it certainly bought my man just enough room in his boots to continue riding for the rest of the weekend. We went up again a couple weeks later and no complaints.

Other than that...wear your boots any chance you get to break them in!


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

earl_je said:


> liners are fairly flexible and most are heat moldable. Just wear the whole boot everywhere..


This.



FLuiD said:


> I would e-mail or call Tabitha Stevens...She packed out pretty quick!


:laugh:


----------



## polishboarder12 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok, whats heat molding, and any kind of leather softener that i could use on the boot it self, i wore my boots for the first time at the mtn and after all the wearing that i did before they still were a little tense on my toes after ridin for 4 or 5 hours, my boot are relatively small, my toes not touching on my right foot, but just barely on my left ( only the middle big toe <--haha) any advice now? lol


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

polishboarder12 said:


> Ok, whats heat molding, and any kind of leather softener that i could use on the boot it self, i wore my boots for the first time at the mtn and after all the wearing that i did before they still were a little tense on my toes after ridin for 4 or 5 hours, my boot are relatively small, my toes not touching on my right foot, but just barely on my left ( only the middle big toe <--haha) any advice now? lol


What about your boot is not fitting that can be solved by packing it out? Width? If your right toes aren't even touching and your left ones are just barely, what is the problem thats causing your feet to hurt?


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

wear the liner around the house, jump around in them. Shoe Tree's help too.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

polishboarder12 said:


> Ok, whats heat molding, and any kind of leather softener that i could use on the boot it self, i wore my boots for the first time at the mtn and after all the wearing that i did before they still were a little tense on my toes after ridin for 4 or 5 hours, my boot are relatively small, my toes not touching on my right foot, but just barely on my left ( only the middle big toe <--haha) any advice now? lol


sounds like same problem i had. tip of my second toe just barely touched the inside of the liner. but there was always just enough shifting forward inside after a day of hard riding that my toe got sore. and there's not enough pressure to pack out the end. you can only tighten laces and crank down on your bindings so much to reduce movement before your whole set-up is too uncomfortable for your entire foot. so, i ended up sizing up a half size in new boots. try to stretch them out with a shoe tree but if all else fails, go up a half size.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Like it was mentioned already,

1)wear them around the house, I packed out my boots in the middle of summer

2)If that's not worked, take them to the local shop you bought your boots from and get them to help you. I packed out my boots at least a 1/2 to full size bigger just using heat moulding and the neoprine toe caps


----------

